# Uber and CNBC - how about the drivers plight?



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anybody watch or listen to CNBC? If you do I'm sure you notice all the free advertising Uber gets almost every day. I've yet to hear them mention anything from a drivers perspective. All they do is pump Uber and wet the appetite of investors for an Uber IPO. I'd like to see them talk to a few people on this forum someday so that potential investors are at least aware of the drivers plight. You listening CNBC?


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

The job of CNBC is not to educate the public, it's to facilitate the sale of stocks, bonds, securities and investments.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Wel written
Tnx Franklin !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

franklin said:


> The job of CNBC is not to educate the public, it's to facilitate the sale of stocks, bonds, securities and investments.


aren't they supposed to be a business NEWS channel and present both sides of issues? They routinely give both sides buy/sell for for current public companies, why not give both sides on the few private companies they report on?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

franklin said:


> The job of CNBC is not to educate the public, it's to facilitate the sale of stocks, bonds, securities and investments.


Facilitate what? You can't buy any Uber stock, bonds or securities and you can't invest in them unless your an accredited SEC investor and have money like Google and do it in the secondary market.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> aren't they supposed to be a business NEWS channel and present both sides of issues? They routinely give both sides buy/sell for for current public companies, why not give both sides on the few private companies they report on?


Their viewers can't sell or short a company pre-IPO. So the only thing their viewers want to hear about regarding pre-IPO companies is why they would want to buy them when they IPO. Once there are shares out there to sell, they start giving reasons to sell.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Their viewers can't sell or short a company pre-IPO. So the only thing their viewers want to hear about regarding pre-IPO companies is why they would want to buy them when they IPO. Once there are shares out there to sell, they start giving reasons to sell.


That makes sense...its all about the hype. I question who's behind all the hype, Uber? They get free advertising everywhere!


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

You can invest in them indirectly, such as buying shares of companies invested in them (Google,etc)
Most NEWS channels (business or otherwise) are in the business of entertaining so that people watch.
What would motivate them to discuss a cab drivers perspective?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

marketmark said:


> You can invest in them indirectly, such as buying shares of companies invested in them (Google,etc)
> Most NEWS channels (business or otherwise) are in the business of entertaining so that people watch.
> What would motivate them to discuss a cab drivers perspective?


good question! Maybe because more people would watch CNBC? How many cab/uber drivers watch now?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe CNBC could do a "special segment". "See inside the real world of Uber" They could hire back Erin Burnett to drive around Ubering for a night. I'd bet people would watch that! Even cab drivers!


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

She can do a ride-along with me.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

CNBC represents big business, who in general are interested in enslaving the working poor, the independent contractor economy is exactly what they want. It is time for revolution. But anyways, this is exactly how big business likes things, costs lower than cost, they sent all our jobs overseas a few years ago, made more Chinese millionaires than American, but it was good for us, we get cheaper crap by letting then take advantage of the disparity in labor cost versus here. A fire in the masters house is set.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Whatever Cramer and CNBC says....do the opposite. They are there to take your money. The first thing I realized trading stocks is that capitalism isn't fair...and has certain measures in place to keep people from moving up in their financial status. If there was something an average person could do that gave them more financial freedom it would be deemed illegal very quickly.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

marketmark said:


> She can do a ride-along with me.


With you or on you?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I listen on Sirius occasionally and trade regularly!



UberTaxPro said:


> Maybe CNBC could do a "special segment". "See inside the real world of Uber" They could hire back Erin Burnett to drive around Ubering for a night. I'd bet people would watch that! Even cab drivers!
> View attachment 5478


That lady left for CNN or something..

People are just always trying to speculate what "hot" new company will be going public...when a hot company goes public (e.g. facebook..) they focus on it 24/7 for weeks..

People want to own Uber because it has very little in actual assets and lots of cashflow... it's an investing dream come true.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

You can bet that they'll talk about both sides of the story and compare Uber to Multi-Level Marketing/Pyramid Schemes like Herbalife....but for now it's just tossing the name around to talk about the Tech Bubble 2.0


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

I saw the video that George Lopez drove Lyft for a day. It was funny.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Maybe 20/20 or 60 Minutes would pick up a story about the drivers. Nah, who am I kidding. I'll be 6 feet under before that happens. 

Eventually they will ask the question, "why are you still driving?"


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Goober said:


> I listen on Sirius occasionally and trade regularly!
> 
> That lady left for CNN or something..
> 
> ...


I also do a bit of trading...have you ever heard of daytradingradio.com?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

CaptainJackLA said:


> I saw the video that George Lopez drove Lyft for a day. It was funny.


Ever see this.... Boloco co-founder and CEO John Pepper drives for Uber 



http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2014/02/what_happened_when_a_boston_en.html


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I also do a bit of trading...have you ever heard of daytradingradio.com?


nope, i'll check it out!


----------

